# RIP Ken Block, 55 (1967-2023)



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Didn't see this posted else where on the forum yet...

Pretty sad news, Ken Block has passed away; he died in a snowmobile accident yesterday, Jan 2nd, 2023:


https://jalopnik.com/ken-block-hoonigan-killed-in-snowmobile-crash-1849943581


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes, it was reported in the UK papers. Very sad news.


----------

